# Wayne Hunting Club



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Have been riding on about 1600 acres of hunting club land Thanks to a buddy of mine for about 2 weeks now and today we went for a long ride 28 miles+ :rockn:and my wife was representin all day :rockn: Found several DEEP mud holes to play in and lots of wide open fire roads creeks everywhere The pics here are not from todays ride but i will add in more as we cover the rest of the land


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

thats cool 1600 is plenty for a few friends to ride on!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice. Glad to hear you are getting to ride after that long stint at work.


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

That place sound AWESOME!!! I'm ready for the rest of the pics!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> Nice. Glad to hear you are getting to ride after that long stint at work.


:bigok: Yeah me too .....the wife however aint so happy:haha: I am fixin to go again for a evening/night ride:rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Have fun.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Just got back from another 30 mile ride:rockn:lost all pics to a swamp:aargh4: but it was fun !!!!


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

That sucks you lost the pics... but glad you had a great time doin it!!!


----------

